# Bad Car AM Radio Reception



## packfan1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Does any one have any suggestions to improve AM radio reception in a moving car? I have an antennae that resides in the rear window glass.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

A roof antenna.


----------



## packfan1 (Oct 12, 2006)

That sounds like some non-trivial installation work? I assume disabling the existing antenna is required as well. Who would perform such work? Do you recommend a specific product?


Thanks!


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Are you getting noise from your alternator when tuned on AM band?
Is there a noise suppressor fitted?

Iif you want to fit an external aerial there is no need to dismantle existing antenna simply unplug the existing aerial lead from the back of radio unit and plug in the one from the ext. Of course some fitting will be required for the ext aerial.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

packfan1 said:


> That sounds like some non-trivial installation work? I assume disabling the existing antenna is required as well. Who would perform such work? Do you recommend a specific product?
> 
> Thanks!


As Jack mentioned, all you need to do is unplug the old from the back of the radio and plug in the new.

Search around a bit. There are different ways of doing this, and you may find some "through-the-glass" solutions for aerials, though those rarely work as well as straight aerials. Even a trunk antenna may be better than the one you have and would avoid a hole in the roof.

http://www.abc.net.au/reception/radio/am_antenna.htm
http://www.bing.com/shopping/search?q=am radio antenna car&p1=[CommerceService+scenario%3d"f"]&wf=Commerce&FORM=Z8RE


----------



## Dust Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

This may help as well http://www.geocities.com/richleebruce/amradio.html


----------

